# Ceux qui veulent configurer un clavier canadien français...

## tecknojunky

Extrait de la page en cache de Google:

http://216.239.53.100/search?q=cache:IIUlawUpkgMC:alpinium.myip.org:88/traca_qc/sources/claviercf.html+clavier+canadien+francais+X11&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8

 *Quote:*   

> Configuration du clavier sous Linux
> 
> Il existe déjà de la documentation sur le sujet, je l'avoue. On peut trouver un Howto traitant de la configuration du clavier français, mais souvent, ces informations sont soit trop nombreuses ou dépassées, et dans ce cas-là inutiles pour configurer une machine Linux de façon simple et efficace. Alors, que faire? On a alors deux solutions à notre disposition:
> 
>     * Utiliser le clavier américain installé par défaut
> ...

 

Sti  :Exclamation: 

----------

## ERICB

Pour ma part, la seule chose que j'ai changé depuis les configurations par defaut c'est  

Option "XkbLayout" "ca_enhanced" et tout marche bien dans tous les programmes.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Excellent. Merci pour le layout ... je savais meme pas qu'il existait.

----------

